# Goose appetizers



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Thaw your goose breasts and then refreeze for about 25 minutes so they are easier to slice. Slice the breast into thin strips. Wrap each piece around a whole water chestnut and then wrap a piece of bacon around the goose/water chestnut (cut the bacon so you only have one layer). Secure with a toothpick. Marinate in teriyaki overnight and then grill over coals until the bacon is done. You can also use a piece of pineapple instead of the waterchestnut. If you want it hot, slip in a slice of jalapeno pepper. Kind of a lot of work but very tasty.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Use bamboo skewers instead of touthpicks. You can fit a lot more meat and extras (onion, mushrooms, jalepeno) onto the skewers - with a lot less work and a lot less touthpicks.

1) Marinate in Italian dressing for 2 - 24 hours
2) Make ka-bobs on skewers alternating
goose or duck meat, bacon, onion, mushrooms, jalepenos, etc..
3) Sprinkle with seasoning salt or steak peppers
4) Grill until medium
5) Eat until full

Absolutely one of the best recipes around for waterfowl (except may be roasted whole, skin-on specks & mallards).

Flavor so good - even a non-duck meat eater can eat. If you do not tell them what the meat is they will never know if cooked right.

Works on any cut of vension too.


----------

